# Heat Transfer or Vinyl for Skateboards?



## L2Printing (May 4, 2010)

Hi there.

A customer of mine wants to print on skateboard decks.
This is out of our specialty and we're looking to find out more about printing on skateboard decks.

Been researching and finding out more about this method for printing, and from what I've read, it looks like Heat Transfers are the industry standard?
Also been reading about adhesive vinyl can also do the trick, but I'm afraid of peeling, cuts, and non-slick vinyls.

To be quite honest, not really sure which method(s) are suitable for skateboard deck printing. Would love TSF members to lend me a hand and point me in the right direction.

Is there anyone with experience of printing custom decks? Whats the process? Any recommendations? Looking to outsource this directly, and no in the current need of purchasing equipment.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Transfers will not adhere to skateboards unless they are treated to accept sublimation ink. The better options are sign vinyl or water based inks (air dry ink). God Bless.


----------



## Cohaagan (Mar 22, 2010)

You can screen print on decks there a few videos on youtube about it. From the videos that I've seen this seems to be the best method.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

You can use a sign vinyl on the deck but you'll want to make sure you laminate to protect it.


----------



## 24hrvinyl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a customer who does printed vinyl on decks and he loves it. They are basically just a big sticker (or stickers) contour cut and placed on the decks. Any skater that is going to ride (especially railslides) is going to ding up the art at some point, so protection will only last so long. He likes the stickers because it is a simple process for him to apply them and cheaper - so he can pass the savings to the customer while still having freshly designed decks on his walls. He has only heard once or twice that someone preferred the screen over the sticker, but most people buy the decks for the design regardless.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I did a board using "street wrap" vinyl off of a solvent printer and used a heat gun to apply it. After it was on the board I got some clear spray lacquer and sprayed over it and it looks dope! The one I made is more for show then it is for skating...I would agree if you rail slide on it it will definitely damage the print...


----------



## pointdist (Aug 9, 2008)

Skateboard printing is one of our specialty's. Heat transfer printing is the industry standard. 

First you screen print a carrier sheet with either a solvent ink or waterbase ink.

Using a heat transfer machine (hot silicone roller machine) you place the transfer sheet on the deck and the hot roller transfers the ink to the deck.

There are many other tricks and trade secrets involved but that is the simplest way to explain it.

I would stay far away from adhesive vinyl. The first boardslide would stick and send you flying through the air!!


----------



## L2Printing (May 4, 2010)

pointdist said:


> Skateboard printing is one of our specialty's. Heat transfer printing is the industry standard.
> 
> First you screen print a carrier sheet with either a solvent ink or waterbase ink.
> 
> ...


Thanks PointDist.
I wanted to ask, what if there was a laminate on the adhesive vinyl. In theory, would it cope better with boardslides, etc. ? As well as protecting the design to some degree from damage, wear and tear?


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Use a product called Convex and Convex or Pro Shield Laminates. It is made for this purpose and is used on motorcycles, snowmobiles and other heavily used items. Check www.JISSIGN.COM for their Convex Supplies


----------



## L2Printing (May 4, 2010)

rrron said:


> Use a product called Convex and Convex or Pro Shield Laminates. It is made for this purpose and is used on motorcycles, snowmobiles and other heavily used items. Check www.JISSIGN.COM for their Convex Supplies


URL doesn't work? You sure it's jissign.com ?


----------



## pointdist (Aug 9, 2008)

L2Printing said:


> Thanks PointDist.
> I wanted to ask, what if there was a laminate on the adhesive vinyl. In theory, would it cope better with boardslides, etc. ? As well as protecting the design to some degree from damage, wear and tear?


Around 10 or 15 years ago 'slick bottom' decks were popular. These were sublimated plastic sheets that were laminated (the plastic sheet was the bottom layer in the mold).

Not much of a market for it anymore. Maybe using it as a 'one off' solution would be a good idea if you could apply it to a finished deck.


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry, try www.jsisign.com. That one will work


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

I've done a ton of research and the best way to put graphics on a skateboard is to screen print with a water based ink and then spray a clear laquer on it. Vinyl will come off and peel if you do any rails. 

Check out this video. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv2PvPRaHM0[/media]


----------



## Absolutkasp5 (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't see the video??


----------



## Absolutkasp5 (Sep 22, 2010)

oh i can see it now that im loggd in.


----------



## atlantatees (Sep 24, 2008)

im an skateboarded who owns a print shop... DO NOT USE VINYL. you need to create a special jig to print on decks... your customer will be pissed if you us vinyl because it wont allow the board to slide underneath. and once scratch will start peeling


----------



## iraq52 (Sep 22, 2008)

can you send me the info for your person that make custom skate boards


----------



## daniel12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your post is very useful...Thanks for the information...

Vinyl Word Art ||
Vinyl Wall Word Art


----------



## esajogorn (Dec 9, 2011)

atlantatees said:


> im an skateboarded who owns a print shop... DO NOT USE VINYL. you need to create a special jig to print on decks... your customer will be pissed if you us vinyl because it wont allow the board to slide underneath. and once scratch will start peeling


hi, can u send me some informations?? thanks!


----------



## SBeckett43 (Mar 28, 2015)

atlantatees said:


> im an skateboarded who owns a print shop... DO NOT USE VINYL. you need to create a special jig to print on decks... your customer will be pissed if you us vinyl because it wont allow the board to slide underneath. and once scratch will start peeling


Can you send me a link to how to build that jig you mentioned thanks


----------



## UltraGravitySP (Mar 28, 2015)

I screen print on my boards. There are videos on YouTube that shows how this can be done. I actually make my own boards. I am able to print them on flat veneers. I then press the boards with the graphic on it. I use acrylic paint that doesn't fade out in the sun. I then coat it with fiberglass cloth and epoxy resin. 

I have looked into heat transfer, but you would need a heat roller to put that on. (On a budget I can't really afford it.) It is possible to screen print on an already pressed board, but it is difficult because it isn't a flat surface.


----------



## Corey Shepherd (Apr 3, 2016)

pointdist said:


> Skateboard printing is one of our specialty's. Heat transfer printing is the industry standard.
> 
> First you screen print a carrier sheet with either a solvent ink or waterbase ink.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Is there a particular brand of water based or solvent ink that works best on heat transfers? I heard Nazdar 2700 is good. How does the heat roller not affect the ink as its passing through?

Cheers,


----------



## 330Patrick (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm going to bump this topic up - Hopefully now things have changed.. Does anyone know,because Ive had a problem finding a company - make heat transfers for skateboard decks?? Has anyone printing on any decks with their heat transfer machine or is it just with the roller machine we see in youtube videos. This seems to be something that needs an upgrade


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

Go for vinyl, it is easy to apply


----------

